# You Know you are Diabetic when?



## Ingressus (Feb 14, 2018)

*1. You accidentally cut yourself and wonder if you can get enough blood to test your sugar.*

2. Explaining to worried teenagers in the public restroom….”I am taking an insulin shot because I am a type 1 diabetic, I’m not a junkie”.

*3. When you look at food and see numbers.*

4. When your finger tips look like they need blackhead removal.

*5. You have a drawer of candy for emergencies.*







7. When you’re scooping out the very last scoop of ice cream from the container and haven’t had time to bolus for it yet and your husband comes into the kitchen and wants some and you look at him innocently and say “oh, I’m sorry I just bolused for that”.

*8. When you wake up with a test strip stuck to your face.*

9. When someone tells you that cinnamon can fix all your problems.

*10. You are up all night correcting or being forced fed when all you want to do is sleep.*

11. When someone thinks you’re drunk but you are really just low.

*12. When the butter compartment in your fridge is no longer used for butter.*




Credit: Childrens Diabetes Foundation
*13. When your outfit revolves around if it can hold your pump up or not.*

*14. One day your fasting can be a perfect 77 and the next day it’s 343.*

*15. When your handbag is the size of a suitcase to carry all your diabetes stuff around plus your ‘normal’ stuff.*

*16. When you have to pee like a race horse in a Kentucky derby.*

*17. When your mom, in front of everyone says, “baby, you are high!”





18. When you get up during the night going low, invade the goodies cupboard and turn into a complete savage then wake in the morning like you’ve been out drinking too much.

19. When you wanna punch someone in the face but turns out you just need a snack.

20. You have headaches and you think your sugar is really high but you realize its just a normal headache.






22. You’re cramming gummy bears in your mouth while prepping dinner.

23. When you automatically know what your pump is telling you without looking because of the sound it’s making.

24. When you chew open the corner of a juice box for a 3 am crash after losing the straw.

25. Your wallet is empty.

26. When your zombie apocalypse plan involves looting a pharmacy, a cooler, and travel to a colder climate.

27. You are excited beyond words to see a sugar-free line of drinks from Monster Energy.






29. When you tell people you have to shoot up to avoid getting high!

30. You’re excited that you’re blood sugar is low because you really have been wanting to eat. [Fill in the blank with your favorite cheat food].

31. When you get excited from receiving your medical supply shipment in the mail.

32. You pull a pump out of your bra at the dinner table.

33. When you are skilled at giving yourself a shot in a moving vehicle.

34. You buy all the holiday candy for your low “stash”.

35. When you’re the only person in the gym with candy and juice boxes.

36. When someone asks you for your phone number but you give them your blood sugar number.






38. When insulin is LIFE.

39. When you blame being in a bad mood on your sugar being high.

40. Your worst and best subject is math.

41. When you have to eat before you go out to eat.*


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 14, 2018)

A lot of those made me laugh.

Thanks for brightening my afternoon (and making me realise that I'm not the only one to do these things!)


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 14, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> *1. You accidentally cut yourself and wonder if you can get enough blood to test your sugar.*
> 
> 2. Explaining to worried teenagers in the public restroom….”I am taking an insulin shot because I am a type 1 diabetic, I’m not a junkie”.
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 14, 2018)

.....and this:~


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 14, 2018)

A couple of those apply to parents too, especially about food being numbers!

My daughter thought a lot of them true, she said she's never woken up with a test strip stuck to her face, but did find one in a sock once (and I once found a cannula cap in one of MY socks when I was ironing it!  How did that happen?!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2018)

Some very true ones there !


----------



## Robin (Feb 14, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> y daughter thought a lot of them true, she said she's never woken up with a test strip stuck to her face, but did find one in a sock once (and I once found a cannula cap in one of MY socks when I was ironing it! How did that happen?


You iron socks? Life's much too short!
My daughter complained that when she was at Uni, and we were dropping her off every term, she always found one of my test strips or needle caps somewhere in her bags or on the floor when she was unpacking.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 14, 2018)

@Ingressus 
Sorry for hijacking your thread Simon but couldn't resist posting the list of *Ten things....* as I thought they were appropiate to your thread.
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 15, 2018)

Like it and can definitely relate to some of those


----------



## Ingressus (Feb 15, 2018)

Must admit i like the fridge with the cheese holder full of pens lol


----------



## Sprogladite (Feb 15, 2018)

This made me laugh way too much...that's literally my zombie apocalypse plan!


----------

